# Vostok Crystal



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone know where i can get a Vostok crystal from or would i be better sending to Roy/Ryte Time to let them supply it?

I would post a picture of the watch in question but im at work and forgot to put the picture on my USB stick like a numpty


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Mattbeef

I have had my repairs and a new crystal fitted by

Greenwich Distribution Limited

Tel: +44 (0) 870 760 5794

Fax: +44 (0) 870 760 5795

Email: [email protected]

Webb http://www.greenwichdistribution.com/

They charged me Â£30 for a Vostok Europe N1 crystal (fitted by them), no idea if they will do Vostoks too but maybe worth a try. They seem to do most Russians and I have had no problems dealing with them.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for that mate.

Id actually forgotten about this as its my brothers watch but ill give them a shout


----------

